# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty du lịch Tuấn Dũng travel - Đà Nẵng

## yeuhanoi

-  *Địa chỉ:* 125A Nguyen Chi Thanh T.P Da Nang
- *Te*l: 0511 3 82 83 84 - Fax 3 82 83 85
- *Hot line*: 0913 175 927
- *Email* : info@tuandungtravel.com
- *Webs*: tuandungtravel.com

Chào mừng quý khách đến với Du Lịch Tuấn Dũng (Tuan Dung Travel) – là một công ty du lịch tại Việt Nam được thành lập vào ngày 10 tháng 10 năm 2004.Một trong những công ty du lịch đạt chất lượng, chúng tôi sẽ mang đến cho bạn những chuyến đi khó quên khi đến với Việt Nam – một đất nước xinh đẹp, hấp dẫn và hiếu khách.

Lúc đặt bước chân đầu tiên tại Việt Nam đến khi tạm biệt, chúng tôi luôn dành cho chuyến đi của bạn sự quan tâm, chăm sóc chu đáo từ đội ngũ cán bộ, nhân viên chuyên nghiệp, tận tâm và thân thiện, làm việc hết mình để quý khách luôn được hài lòng.

Chúng tôi cam kết với chính mình sẽ luôn đem lại cho Quý khách hàng những chuyến đi du lịch thật bổ ích và đầy thú vị với những dịch vụ tốt nhất trong suốt cuộc hành trình cùng chúng tôi, và những dịch vụ hoàn hảo của chúng tôi sẽ luôn xứng đáng với giá trị đồng tiền mà quý khách đã bỏ ra.

Chúng tôi xin chân thành cám ơn sự lựa chọn của quý khách đến với Du Lịch Tuấn Dũng (Tuan Dung Travel), và mong rằng sẽ nhận được những ý kiến đóng góp quý báu và khuyến khích để chúng tôi hoàn thiện dịch vụ hơn và luôn được Quý khách lựa chọn cho những chuyến đi sắp tới. 

Chúc quý khách có những khám phá mới và niềm vui trong mỗi chuyến đi.

Thay mặt ban quản lý công ty

Giám đốc

Nguyễn Anh Tuấn ( Mr )

----------

